
Why does he need to explain why he sold Linkedin to Microsoft? - dotcoma
http://time.com/4366106/linkedin-microsoft-why/
======
dotcoma
Seriously: it's a ton of money (9x revenues in 2015), in cash, for a company
that is still losing money year after year, whose user base is not very active
and whose user growth has all but stalled.

------
selmat
Lets take opposite question...for what would you pay if front of you is
company with decreasing revenue, bad reputation as HR spammer paradise etc.
etc. all of this is just public cover.

Somewhere inside must be something behind the scene (hidden from public
eyes/ears). Microsoft representative arent stupid and wouldnt give such amount
of money just for someones blue eyes. They have to have some valuable
information or something worthy of such money.

I am wondering what is it. Maybe some leaks will surprise all of us. Who
knows.

~~~
airbreather
Agreed - there is no way in the world it was worth that much, could so, so
easily go the way of Myspace.

------
2close4comfort
Who gives a rip what they say! We really what to know who at M$ was like,
"...26Bn sounds fair DEAL!"

------
smt88
People at LinkedIn will probably lose their jobs, as is usually the case in
M&A (eliminating redundant positions)

